# 7 weeks 5 days - cramping and bleed followed by a blood clot



## Oranges (May 12, 2008)

Hi,

I've had quite a lot of light cramping and light bleeding over the last two weeks, and I had a 4th scan done at the EPU yesterday which showed two little embies both with heartbeats.  However when I was back home and around two hours after my scan I had a red bleed with cramping and a blood clot came away.  This is the second time this has happened in two weeks.  The cramping after the clot was quite sore but the bleed didn't get very heavy.  I called the EPU and they said to rest and call back if the bleeding gets heavier.  I went to my bed and so far today i've just got a very mild pain with some brownish spotting.  And i've noticed a bit of an ache at the tops of my legs.

But I'm now scared to do anything and I find that any pain eases a bit when i'm lying down, however, the flip side to this is i'm worried about a DVT.

I'm just wondering if these blood clots could be due to the meds (utrogesten 600 per day and estradiol patches 2 x 48 hours) or what could be causing them?  Should I be having bed rest or is sitting or walking in the house ok?  I had some nausea this morning, so i'm   that the little embies have survived the stuff yesterday afternoon.

Any advise is very much appreciated.

Oranges xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

how are you now?

I think you need to listen to your body and rest as much as possible. Wandering around the house, resting in bed and lounging on the sofa is good and hopefully things will settle

Hope you are ok

Take care x


----------

